# Firefox über batch-Befehl beenden?



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Jetzt habe ich es geschafft das ich Firefox über eine batch starten kann, doch wie kann ich Firefox per batch beenden? kill.exe scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Habe kill.exe in Windows system32 abgelegt und kill firefox.exe gechrieben. Was mache ich falsch? Weiss jemand bescheid wie man per batch z.b. Firefox beenden kann? Thanks!


----------



## Ronin-Jay (8. Juni 2007)

XP pro hat von Haus aus "taskkill" dabei.
Darüber kannst Du gezielt mit:

```
taskkill /F /IM firefox.exe
```

Firefox schließen....

Solltest Du XP Home haben, such mal nach pskill von Sysinternals.


----------



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Ich habe die Home Edition. Ich versuche jetzt seid Stunden das hinzubekommen. Ob nun kill.exe oder pskill.exe oder was auch immer, nichts funktioniert. Kann man sich taskkill. exe irgendwo runterladen? Habe nichts gefunden.

*// EDIT*

Eben habe ich den Explorer drei mal geöffnet mit folgender batch:

"c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
start "c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" 
"c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
start "c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" 
"c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
start "c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" 
pskill firefox.exe

Seltsamerweise arbeitet die batch meistens nur den ersten Befehl ab, also öffnet den FirefoxExplorer nur einmal. Manchmal öffnet die batch auch dreimal den Explorer, und dann wird der pskill Befehl auch abgearbeitet und alle Explorer werden geschlossen.

Seltsam!

Wie wird eine batch Datei eigentlich wirklich beendet? Gibt es einen END Befehl, sodass die Datei auch korrekt beendet wird?


----------



## Ronin-Jay (8. Juni 2007)

pskill findest Du hier [LINK]
Damit Du Pskill aus jedem Verzeichnis heraus nutzen kannst, sollte es im System32 Ordner liegen.

Eine Batchdatei ist dann beendet, wenn sie abgearbeitet wurde....


----------



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Jo, danke.

Das seltsame ist: Ich starte den Explorer 10 mal, er wird auch 10 mal geöffnet, dann gebe ich sleep 10 sekunden und danach pskill firefox. Die Datei wurde abgearbeitet und es hat auch funktioniert. Starte ich die batch danach sofort nochmal, gehts nicht mehr. Aber so 1 Stunde später geht es dann wieder.

Ich möchte die batch aber jederzeit anwenden können. Deshalb fragte ich ob man den Speicher oder wie auch immer sozusagen von dem vorherigen ablaufen der Datei reinigen kann oder so. Weil irgendwas muss ja passiert sein das sie beim zweiten mal dann nicht mehr läuft?


----------



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Ich habe jetzt rausgefunden das die batch nur abgearbeitet wird, wenn vorher schon ein Firefox Explorer geöffnet ist. Müsste ich nun eine extra batch haben die erstmal einen Firefox Explorer öffnet?


----------



## chrysler (30. Juli 2007)

Deiner Aussage nach, ja. Aber ohne Quelltext und genauerer Beschreibung deines Problems wird es schwierig, dir zu helfen.


----------

